# Hempstalk 2011!!!portland oregon sept 10th



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jul 19, 2011)

Hempstalk 2011!!!portland oregon sept 10th
http://hempstalk.org/festival/content/about
Portland's annual Hempstalk Festival in Portland, Oregon advocates decriminalization of marijuana for medicinal, industrial, and recreational use.


----------



## Cardboard (Jul 19, 2011)

Try to find contacts for this one early! I worked there selling water a few years ago, spent the whole day baked off my ass, 10$ an hour, and walked away with a few new pipes and a brand new vaporizer from other vendors. Theres a lot of work available here, well paid, and easy, plus the perks of being a lazy ass stoner and getting paid for it!


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jul 19, 2011)

nice sounds like you made out like a bandit! and ya i never usually pay to get into festivals i just volunteer . i think im gonna work at state of jefferson hemp fest this year at a stand called eat shit & dye. they make funnel cakes and then theres a tyedye station right next to our funnelcake make up. im pretty stoked about going! and im sure hempstalk will b just as fun


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 16, 2011)

cant even lie, this looks sweeeet. cleveland had a marijuana march last april that seems kinda similar to this


----------



## iixila (Aug 16, 2011)

this sounds rad as hell, man.


----------



## freeganmachine (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------

